
List of awesome developers - shekhargulati
https://github.com/gnijuohz/awesome-developers
======
dzaragozar
Hmm Ken Thompson doesn't have any repository, kind of pointless for him to be
on the list...

------
indexerror
Interesting... So you need 768+ followers to break into this list.

